# Brush?



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

What kind of brushes do you all use for just everyday brushing?

The 2 we have for Nelson just seem crappy. He gets matted easily, hair is like cotton candy! And I want to brush the mats out before they get bad. And these brushes just don't seem to do anything. They kind of just brush the top hair, bristles don't go down like through the hair.

They are kind of like this.

Like this but for dogs. Like real soft bristles, like on a baby brush.










And this kind, only the black side. I can't use the metal side it just gets stuck in his hair (cotton candy) and I don't want to pull the skin. But the black side too just doesn't seem to do anything, it goes over the top and kinda makes him staticy...thats about it









So I was just wondering what kind do you all have and use, or recommend...like especially for hair that mats easily and is that cottony candy feel to it. What about slicker brushes? Like the softer plastic bristles, not those scratchy hard metal ones? Are those good?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The metal side has balls on the ends of the pins that snag the hair and will break it. 

The best brush I've found is the Madan pin brush.

toplinepet.com


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You need a good pin brush, but not with the balls on the tips. I use a Madan brush.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

You need a Madan brush ( like the others said) and a big stainless steel comb , also a rattail comb and a mustache comb would be great , a slicker brush, also a few spray bottles ( for diluting conditioner /water or plain water for brushing) also empty squirt bottles are great to have to dilute shampoos and conditioners.

BTW Madan brushes have pins that do not drop in or pull out- its patented and they come in lots of colors and they LAST.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I also have a Madan pin brush and also use a stainless comb that has 1/2 with fine-teeth, and the other 1/2 with wide teeth. The Madan brush is 10000000% worth the price.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I have a green Madan pin brush and I also use a stainless wide tooth comb. I like using a rat tail comb after the wide one. Libby gets all kinds of fuzz and other goodies trapped in her hair.:blink:The rat tail works well for that.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have several madan brushes (every color but orange and black and I'm working on getting the black one in toy and oblong), several gold fusion CC brushes(toy, oblong and oval) and the boar bristle brushes from CC..........I love them all. And I justify my having so many because I have four fluffs!    Trust me with having four in full coat, I need lost of brushes and combs (have several madan and several CC combs too).


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

You need to get a metal pin brush (Maden or Chris Christensen) and also a good metal comb, not plastic. Maden and CC pin brushes do not have balls on the end like the brush you showed a photo of. I personally have a Chris Christensen pin brush and plan to get the CC Fusion pin brush soon. I've seen the Maden brushes but I like the CC pin brushes personally.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, if you don't want broken coat then you DO NOT want those pin brushes with the balls on the end. 

I like the Chris Christensen brushes, the Madan brushes and the all systems brushes. Just make sure it is a pin brush without balls. Those plastic bristle brushes won't do you much good on a Maltese coat either.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I LOVE my Madan brush. I hardly use it on Toby, but it sure comes in handy for me! LOL :blush:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a purple and black Madan brush ... but I really only should have bought one, as I can't tell the difference in the two.

I also have a few combs as others mentioned above, and a very small, soft slicker brush ... which I think helps get mats out better than the Madan brushes.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a Madan and a steel comb and also a little two sided very fine comb that maybe is used to get out ticks or something but it's great for getting his muzzle hair combed and getting little stuff out of it.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

I love my Madan brushes! I am also getting a oblong and smaller one.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah I use a flea come for the mustache...to get gunk out, works really well! 

I wonder what color I would need :huh: Maybe the baby blue? It says cottony, and for everyday use. I assume these are only available online right? Like not in pet stores?? 
I just want to get something soon.

So I guess a slicker brush would work then in the meantime? I am interested in the Madan Brushes, but I wanted to try and get something this weekend to start using in place of the ones I have.

Slicker brushes don't have the balls on the ends right? I just thought they looked scratchy and harsh for the skin, would that be ok to use in the meantime?


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

SugarBob62 said:


> Yeah I use a flea come for the mustache...to get gunk out, works really well!
> 
> I wonder what color I would need :huh: Maybe the baby blue? It says cottony, and for everyday use. I assume these are only available online right? Like not in pet stores??
> I just want to get something soon.
> ...


no, do NOT use a slicker brush if you are planning to keep his hair longer. It will damage and break the coat horribly..plus those things are sharp! You can very easily scratch his skin with a slicker. If you are keeping him in a short cut, a slicker brush isn't as big of a deal since the coat is clipped off anway but never ever use a slicker on a Maltese with longer hair. 

I don't have a Madan brush, but I believe most people recommend the blue or the green for maltese coats. i know of a few of my yorkie friends have the blue Madan. 

I would probably just use a comb to keep tangles away until the pin brush comes in.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I use a steel grooming comb for every day. I also have one of the Chris Christiansen (however it's spelled) wooden handle brushes..but I don't use that so often. I find the steel comb works the best for us.

Personally I wouldn't ever use a slicker brush..they just look like they would hurt. I had one for a cat that I use to have (who had a lot of thick fur), but I gave it away once I got Bisou. (the brush not the cat!)


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya, i asked this about 3 or 4 weeks ago in the grooming part and lots of peope gave some great brush names and links  it might help


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SugarBob62 said:


> Yeah I use a flea come for the mustache...to get gunk out, works really well!
> 
> I wonder what color I would need :huh: Maybe the baby blue? It says cottony, and for everyday use. I assume these are only available online right? Like not in pet stores??
> I just want to get something soon.
> ...


You can't find the proper brush in the pet store. You'll just be wasting money. If you order from Topline (the link I posted earlier), Jenny ships super fast.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I use a madan pin brush now, but I have an all systems one and a CC one aswell - I've found all 3 good but I prefer the madan.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok I haven't ordered the Madan brush yet, but I want to now. I was short on cash before...but now I am unsure of what color to get actually.

Nelson just got his hair cut on Saturday. And when he had his long puppy coat it did feel like cotton candy was was getting very matted. So I was thinking the baby blue because it mentioned silky and cottony coats. But now his coat doesn't feel as cottony to me now that his hair is cut. So should I still go with the baby blue, or just the regular blue? 
Are the pins different between the different colors, or what? It says you can't tell the difference unless you look at it...so I don't know which blue to get now. :huh:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i need one of these brushes too , i have a sucky one with balls and black bristles on the other side ..


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a purple and a green madan brush and I noticed that Hunter likes the green one better - I use purple for his tail. The difference that I have noticed is not the pins being different but the hardness of the base the pins are set into (how easily it gives under pressure).

I use a mustach comb for his muzzle and I use a flea comb to remove eye gunk and ticks.


----------

